# Dogs & Cats Together



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

The Family Pack together


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww there great pictures...

I have 4 dogs and a cat and the chihuahua sleep, play and eat with my cat..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a great family.
It's lovely to see all the animals (and humans) chilling out together.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw great pictures  xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

fAB WE ARE TAKING ON A NEW KITTY IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS AFTER LOSING OUR A YEAR AGO HE WAS 16. HE WILL HAVE TO GET USE TO OUR COCKER IM HOPING ALL WILL GO SMOOTHLY. OUR DOG HAD OUR OTHER CAT THERE FROM WHEN HE ARRIVED 8 YEARS AGO SO HE SOULD BE FINE. THE KITTENIS USE TO THE BREEDERS DOG SO HOPING WONT BE TO MUCH OF A SHOCK. GREAT PICS...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww great pictures, they all look very happy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they all look very content together


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> The Family Pack together


Your an extremely good man, its shooting out that picture. Very happy to see this!


----------



## rex11 (Feb 26, 2009)

sad, but my dog not so friendy with cats, as yours


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Fab pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------

